# Help to remove 'Win32\Sality.NAJ' virus



## nawaz123 (Dec 7, 2006)

My system is infected with the 'Win32\Sality.NAJ' virus. When I scanned through nod32. But when I want to clean the virus I can't I have to delete the lots of files(affected *.exe). Is there is a way to clean the files without deleting them. Please help me out guys. Even nod32 is not able to clean only deletion is possible..

I tried the Symantec for this virus but it has only sality...others but not NAJ kind of virus. How severe is this virus. Please let me know....

Need desparate help...


----------



## anandk (Dec 7, 2006)

Win32.HLLP.Sector, also called as Win32\Sality.NAJ, is a nasty trojan, which inter alia records key-strokes too ! if ur windows was up-to-date u would not have been infevted with this trojan, which injects itself into all of the running processes and also attempts to delete files and processes related to some antivirus products. 

there is some good and detailed info of disinfection at *www.sophos.com/support/disinfection/pedis.html hope it helps u !


----------

